

WhatsAPI: Python interface to WhatsApp Messenger - hubail
https://github.com/venomous0x/WhatsAPI

======
fijter
Nice effort reverse engineering the protocol but I would only use this for
tinkering purposes since it spoofs being a mobile device. If WhatsApp changes
the protocol a bit it just stops working. Furthermore I think the coding style
is not very pythonic using globals and individual functions instead of just
implementing a class, overwriting build in functions with custom variables
(str in the isShort function in wa_functions.py, hex in the function after
that) and doing other things in ways that could have been much easier (same
function: isShort = lamda ustring: len(ustring) < 256)

~~~
hubail
Code authors are coming from PHP background, that's why.

